# Picture This



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So every morning and evening I have to give Fifo his medication via his beak 
I liken it to a stand off at the OK Corral :fencing:
Who will prevail, who will come out unscathed and free from scars or near misses from a last minute attempt at escape :dunno::XD:
I prepare, wash my hands, draw up the medication into the shiny syringe all the time talking and slowly approaching an ever eagle eyed foe.
Fifo makes his move, a simple jump up to the sleeping bridge. Now believe me I can fully see his reasoning here, a small confined space she will not be able to attack without my full attention and a simple flit of my wings I am free once more.:jumping:

I cleverly counter attack, disguising I have the dreaded syringe ,I pretend to go for him from the left, of course he will have to go right as he is boxed in my logic tells me ...... 
Alas he outsmarts me again  
I walk away to rethink the situation, Fifo confident the threat is over resumes his weary stance eyes alert, beak sharpened to a razor edge. 
I decide I have to just take the situation on like a true Budgie wrangler.
Deep calm breaths, steady the trigger finger on the syringe, eye contact is made I am almost there I can not believe my luck FiFo allows me to gently place my hand around his sweet body all soft and beautifully coloured :decision:

Then as if a switch was thrown he launches , But I am strong I will take what comes I look him in the eye as I am experiencing such pain and discomfort  It is done ! The medication has been deposited down his little sharp beak, now the surrender I calmly place him back in the cage all the while important eye contact being held. 

Ready to fight another round later on :aus::laughing::laughing:

Mission Accomplished : Score Fifo 4 Cathy 0.


----------



## pocketbudgie (Jul 3, 2015)

Budgies are very crafty when it comes to avoiding the dreaded syringe!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It sounds like you _both_ are champions--Fifo knows he must surrender only to his mum who loves him


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Well said, I am in the same situation with one of my birds, I feel your pain.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Oh my gosh Cathy, I nearly sprayed my tea all over the computer as I had just taken as sip when I read this!! :wow: :laughing:

It sounds like you and Fifo are quite the equal match, although I am happy to hear that your love for him and his wellbeing has made you come out on top, albiet with a few battle scars from the sound of it :whoo: 

Keep up the good work! You both will be feeling better soon :fencing:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Stay tuned as Fifo does everything budgiely possible to avoid the next dose of medicine!

What's that I hear?.... Oh, it's just Fifo sharpening his beak for the upcoming encounter. :evil:

And, as the blood slowly drips down her lovely fingers, Cathy's eyes fill with tears knowing it's just a matter of time before Fifo again takes his beak of flesh in retaliation.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Indeed, Miss Faery Bee. I have found the night time dose far easier as I thought, sleep y Fifo is much calmer and my lightening administration is over and done with before he knows it.:laughing:

However the morning wrestle is different :
He is sitting waiting, those beady little eyes following every move I make.......
SO I have now taken to catching him with the net and then scooping him net and all into the position of administration, much easier and he generally is calmer  I actually love the look he gives me after I place him back in the cage How expressive these little guys can be amazes me


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Picture*

It sounds like you two make a great team, Cathy. Like an old married couple who think and hear each other at the same time!!! Keep up the good Work.
By the way, You are doing a great job with Budget.. Budget is proof that you can tell megabac to get lost. Well done, Cathy. Blessings, J A


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

You must prevail budgie mum....


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Fifo's last day of meds today thankfully, He is back to his normal self and has lost half a gram, I know it isn't a lot but it is a start. he is happy ,singing and flying around as normal. Chasing Budget is one of his most pleasurable past times, a couple of times he has accidently come into Budget's room. It is so funny you can almost hear him thinking:confused1:
UM now what do I do? A fly around the room then onto Mum's head, so she will rescue me and take me back to familiar territory. PHEW!:budgie:


----------

